# PADI Seminar 3



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

Great PADI seminar by Jon **** last night in Destin at Emerald Coast SCUBA. For those who missed it ..You have a second chance this Thursday, Feb. 6th at Dive Pros..Rumor has it..(BTW iam the one starting this rumor..hahhaha) That Jim and Fritz from MBT will be making an appearance. Come on Jim..You can do it...


----------

